# Tying horses outside--What do you use??



## Rosebud64 (Jan 11, 2010)

I am curious to see what everyone uses outside to tie their horses to? Hitching post, Hitching Rail.....tell me what you use and if you could post pics that would be awesome. I am looking to re-do my hitching rails and not sure what I should do. Looking for economical but super sturdy.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Tie rings attached to the front wall of the stables, with breakable bailer twine on them.


----------



## NoHorse (Feb 18, 2011)

Although I've never used them, I like the concept of Clinton Anderson's slip tie ring. I'm sure you could put them anywhere- in front of stalls (like faye said), on a hitching post, trees, etc. I watched him demonstrate them once; the pull pressure is adjustable and they do seem pretty sturdy.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

This is my tie-up area. I don't know why, but I call it the "landing pad". I wish it had concrete on both sides.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I just tie to a post, or my trailer. When we wash, I usually tie a lead rope around the light post (its thick, tall & solid & takes up a while lead) then I tie a lead rope to that, since the post is right next to a drain outside.

Where I used to board has a tie ring as mentioned above. It's great. Just use a long lead. I want to get one. Or a few. Lol. It's amazing how the eye bolt holds. I've seen it take a lot of pressure & fight from a horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

We don't have a hitching post or anything at my barn and the barn is too far away haha. So I tie Phantom to the trailer. On the metal loops of the trailer we've tied 2 strands of bailing twine each and tie the horses to those so that way if they ever spook and fly back they come off and still have the trailer tie hooked to the halter for easy catching. We did this because one day at a show a freak storm popped up and a sudden loud crack of thunder spooked all 3 horses(you know how when one horse spooks it's almost like a horrible domino effect) that were tied(without the bailing twine) and we had 2 broken halters, one broken trailer tie, and one horse who flipped over when he pulled back as he spooked and 2 of the horses got loose. Phantom came right to me but TC kept trotting in circles tossing his head and snorting. THAT was a horrible day.


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

We use a chain, that is threaded into the barn wall, with a Bent O ring on it. It has a purple 1 inch thick nylon lead rope (the one with the chain on the end) tied in a double knot to it. I may have to replace it soon though, the latch is breaking.


----------

